# Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2015)

*Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Wikileaks hat mehrere Dokumente zum TISA-Abkommen online gestellt, welches eine Ergänzung zu TTIP darstellt. Darin wird es Regierungen bei öffentlichen Aufträgen untersagt, von Unternehmen die Freigabe des Quellcodes zu fordern. Außerdem müssen Nutzerdaten nicht mehr in dem Land gespeichert werden, in dem sie anfallen oder das Unternehmen tätig ist. Das könnte insbesondere Einfluss auf die Vorratsdatenspeicherung haben, da auch ausländische Provider die gewünschten Verbindungs- und Standortinformationen nur in Deutschland speichern dürfen.

Mitmachen sollen die USA, die EU sowie u.a. Türkei, Mexiko, Kanada, Australien, Pakistan oder Israel. 

Quelle: TTIPs "bÃ¶ser Bruder" TiSA auf Wikileaks | heise online

Insgesamt sieht es so aus als hätten die US-Geheimdienste wie die NSA da ordentlich die Finger im Spiel gehabt.


----------



## xHaru (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Das gibt ne Revolution. Also wenn das los geht, dann wirds die US-Regierung, die EU-Regierung sowie der Rest der Idioten da nicht mehr lange geben. Ist doch n Unding, geht sowas nicht gegen Menschenrechte? Normalerweise müsste sich da auch schon längst der Verfassungsschutz einschalten.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Und nicht nur die. Die NSA hat diesen Trend erst gestartet, aber inzwischen haben die ganzen großen Konzerne wie Google, Microsoft und Co. wahrscheinlich das selbe Interesse.
Und das ist leider nur ein Punkt an TTIP, der sehr negativ ist. TTIP besteht, zumindest das was bis jetzt geleaked ist, zum Großteil aus solchen Sachen, welche den Konzernen umfassende Rechte über Alles gibt und sogar das Rechtssystem des Staates aushebeln kann(Stichwort: private Schiedsgerichte).


----------



## cuban13581 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Nicht nur dass , große Unternehmen können auch dann Staaten verklagen , wenn sie sich in ihrer Profitmaximierung gefährdet fühlen. Und das soll dann auch von privaten Schiedsgerichten  entschieden werden. Auf welcher Seite dann die Gerichte entscheiden , kann wohl jeder erraten , der bis 3 zählen kann. Deswegen sind auch die heutigen Proteste gegen die G7  wichtig.  Denn dort wird auch gegen TTIP protestiert.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Na, zu dem Thema Geheimdienste ist die Anstalt vom vorletzten Dienstag (ZDF, 26.05.2015) sehr interessant. 
"Die Anstalt" vom 26. Mai 2015 - Die Anstalt - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

Dort wird nämlich auch folgendes gesagt: 





> Wenn nur 10-15% aller Leute ihre Mails verschlüsseln würden, könnten die Geheimdienste derzeit dicht machen, die Staatlichen und die Privaten.



Zu den privaten Geheimdiensten zählen natürlich Facebook, Google, Apple, Amazon, Microsoft usw.

Ein freiwilliges "Gefällt mir", von jedem, der die aktuelle Anstalt gesehen hat wäre ganz schön, um einfach mal die Reichweite der Sendung in unseren Kreisen zu sehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Na, zu dem Thema Geheimdienste ist die Anstalt vom vorletzten Dienstag (ZDF, 26.05.2015) sehr interessant.
> "Die Anstalt" vom 26. Mai 2015 - Die Anstalt - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
> 
> Dort wird nämlich auch folgendes gesagt:
> ...



Die Anstalt sehe ich als Entertainment ganz gerne. Neue Infos bekomme ich da aber nur selten.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Die Anstalt sehe ich als Entertainment ganz gerne. Neue Infos bekomme ich da aber nur selten.



Na das mit dem G10-Gesetz welches das Briefgeheimnis einschränkt und dem Art. 38 vom "Zusatzabkommen zum Natotruppenstatut" lernt man in PB auch nicht. In den heute-Nachrichten war es bisher auch noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Na das mit dem G10-Gesetz welches das Briefgeheimnis einschränkt und dem Art. 38 vom "Zusatzabkommen zum Natotruppenstatut" lernt man in PB auch nicht. In den heute-Nachrichten war es bisher auch noch nicht gekommen.



Surf mal durch einschlägige Blogs z.B da findet man relativ schnell solche infos. Offizielle Medien sind da entweder unzureichend oder aktiv am vertuschen


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Mittlerweile sollte die Breite masse wissen das TTIP & TISA nicht  aufs allgmein Wohl abziehlen sondern nur bestehendes Recht schwächen  sollen bzw dies durch "schieds Gerichte" sogar umgehen wollen 
Das  aus den USA diese"KONSTRUKTE" kommen wundert mich nicht, die Gesetze  bestimmt dort nur Lobbisten eine kleine Führungsriege die im Auftrag der  Konzerne handelt.
QUELLEN:
Studie zeigt: USA keine Demokratie | NEOPresse – UnabhÃ¤ngige Nachrichten
https://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=9354310

@DKK007
Das mit der Verschlüsselung muss Massentauglich sein, auf der CC31 hat es einen guten Vortrag über PGP gegeben, warum PGP "tot" ist. Erstens nutzt es faktisch keiner, und wenn man es dem "USER" versucht beizubringen ist ihm i.d.r der Aufwand zu groß.
(Mailpile - https://www.mailpile.is/ geht da eh schon in die richitige Richtung )
Wenn das nicht in einer GUI mit drei Mausklicks erliedigt ist steigen 90% der user schon aus
Kenn es  selbst aus der Arbeit, viele PENTester sind Fachlich teilweiße echt spitze und kennen sich 1a mit Webtechnologien aus nur wer von denen glaubst du hat PGP ?
Bis auf einen, keiner und der is Hardcore. Hat nen eigenen server in Neuseland stehen wo er den ganzen Traffic durchroutet 

Bezüglich mails: So könnte die Zukunft der mail ausssehen  - https://darkmail.info/


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

@razzor 

Du weist dass du aleine für deinen Avatar auf der Schwarzen Liste der NSA stehst oder ? 

Recht hast du was PGP angeht, das hab auch ich nur aufem Notebook.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Surf mal durch einschlägige Blogs z.B da findet man relativ schnell solche infos. Offizielle Medien sind da entweder unzureichend oder aktiv am vertuschen



Der Nachteil am Netz ist eben, das man erstmal wissen muss, wonach man suchen soll. Wenn man davon eben nie groß was gehört hat, dann besucht man eben auch solche Blogs nicht. 

Ist eben wie mit ähnlichen Sachen, wo man denn Link dann mal von Bekannten bekommt:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkQXJ3mugY

Das mit PGP sollte man eh gleich unter Linux machen. Unter Windows ist der Text schnell von der QuellenTKÜ mit dem Bundestrojaner erfasst, bevor er überhaupt gesendet wurde.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Du weist dass du aleine für deinen Avatar auf der Schwarzen Liste der NSA stehst oder ?



Ich bin sicher the target Number one  wie in Film "Enemy of the State"  
Aja jeder der nach dem BEGRIFF "TOR" in einer Suchmaschine eingetippt hat ist schon "Enemy of the State"!
Wenn man sich meinen Traffic beim ISPA anschaut wird man net viel damit anfangen können  nur im endefekt produzier auch ich META DATEN, die auch mich irgenwie "verraten"
Alleine mein Smartpohne ist trotz unzähliger mods und frei von Google noch immer eine "WANZE" die ein perfektes bewegungsprofiel von mir erstelllt 

Meine DEVIESE: "Die Geheimdienstler" sollen auch was zu arbeiten haben


----------



## the_leon (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

TTIP, EU und co. leider seit längerem schon Mist.
Die eigentlichen Ziele der Eu waren vorallem ein Europa ohne Krieg und ein funktionierender euröpäischer Währungsraum.
Beide haben nicht den Erfolg die sie bringen sollten. (Ukraine, Griechenland und co.)
Stattdessen verschenken unsere Politiker unsere Persöhnlichen Daten an die Amerikaner....


----------



## Brehministrator (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Es ist mir schwer gefallen, unter dieser Meldung "gefällt mir" zu klicken, weil mir die Meldung inhaltlich (also der TTIP-Zusatzvertrag) ganz und gar nicht gefällt  Aber da du sie uns zugänglich gemacht hast, und ich ansonsten nix davon mitgekriegt hatte, ist das "Gefällt mir" halt dafür 

@Topic: Ich frage mich, wo das noch hinführen soll. Langsam nimmt die Realität ja zum Teil bizarrere Züge an, als es in diversen Zukunfts-(Horror-)Romanen vorhergesagt wurde 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Aja jeder der nach dem BEGRIFF "TOR" in einer Suchmaschine eingetippt hat ist schon "Enemy of the State"!



Mist, dann bin ich das jetzt, hab mir neulich ein neues Garagen-TOR gekauft


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher the target Number one  wie in Film "Enemy of the State"
> Aja jeder der nach dem BEGRIFF "TOR" in einer Suchmaschine eingetippt hat ist schon "Enemy of the State"!
> Wenn man sich meinen Traffic beim ISPA anschaut wird man net viel damit anfangen können  nur im endefekt produzier auch ich META DATEN, die auch mich irgenwie "verraten"
> Alleine mein Smartpohne ist trotz unzähliger mods und frei von Google noch immer eine "WANZE" die ein perfektes bewegungsprofiel von mir erstelllt
> ...



Ich habe mal einen Bot geschrieben der Random Seiten besucht (natürlich mit filter für nix illegales) der ein falsches Gesammtprofiel von mir erstellt, mein nächstes Handy wird ein Jolla Phone etc. Man kann ja immer was machen. Auf der Watchlist bin ich garantiert auch, ich benutze seit Jahren Tails


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Meine DEVIESE: "Die Geheimdienstler" sollen auch was zu arbeiten haben



Na wenn alle Leute in der Datenbank stehen, kann man Terrorismusbekämpfung eh vergessen. Die Nazis vom NSU wurden ja sogar direkt überwacht und konnten trotzdem weiter morden. 

Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie viele Leute bisher in Deutschland durch Trerroranschläge gestorben sind und wie viele jedes Jahr durchs Rauchen sterben. Da müsste man die Tabakkonzerne auch gleich mit Drohnen bobardieren. Natürlich aus Ramstein gesteuert. 

Letzte Woche stand ja erst in der Zeitung (Junge Welt), das die USA schon 2013 denn IS in Syrien haben kommen sehen. Damals war das noch eine Revolutionsbewegung, der sich ein paar religiöse Spinner angeschlossen haben. Diese wurden gezielt vom Weißen Haus gefördert um Assad zu schwächen und den Einfluss des Iran zurückzudrängen. Außerdem hat man so die Möglichkeit wieder Bodentruppen in den Irak zu schicken.

Da ich den Zeitungsartikel nicht hier habe, hab ich mal schnell ne andere Quelle im Netz gesucht: 
Dokument: Der Westen hat den Aufstieg des Islamischen Staates gefÃ¶rdert, um das syrische Regierung unter Druck zu setzen - fit4Russland - Aktuelle Nachrichten & Politik


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

DKK007, bei dir hört man ganz stark den Herrn Pispers raus, kann das sein ?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> DKK007, bei dir hört man ganz stark den Herrn Pispers raus, kann das sein ?



Den hab ich auch schon mal gesehen. Ja mittlerweile sind viele Sachen ja nur noch mit Satire zu ertragen. 
Jetzt nebenbei schau ich mir gerade die aktuelle Extra3-Folge in der NDR-Mediathek an.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Bot geschrieben der  Random Seiten besucht (natürlich mit filter für nix illegales) der ein  falsches Gesammtprofiel von mir erstellt, mein nächstes Handy wird ein  Jolla Phone etc. Man kann ja immer was machen. Auf der Watchlist bin ich  garantiert auch, ich benutze seit Jahren Tails



Hab mal im auftrage einer LVA eine MIM Attacke machen müssen per SSL  strip, war echt viel coding und hab mich mal in python einlesen müsse  war am anfang echt viel stress   - Tails hab ich durch Whonix ersetzt,  ich geh vom schlimmsten aus  https://www.whonix.org/ 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche stand ja erst in der Zeitung (Junge Welt), das die USA schon 2013 denn IS in Syrien haben kommen sehen. Damals war das noch eine Revolutionsbewegung, der sich ein paar religiöse Spinner angeschlossen haben. Diese wurden gezielt vom Weißen Haus gefördert um Assad zu schwächen und den Einfluss des Iran zurückzudrängen. Außerdem hat man so die Möglichkeit wieder Bodentruppen in den Irak zu schicken.



Ist doch klar das die destabilisierung des Nahen ostens faktisch aufs Konto der Stars and Stripes gehen, hat man ja gesehen Golf kireg 1 - 3 vielleicht ja auch bald wieder 4.0 wenn ein Repuplikaner wieder Präsident wird.

Der global Überwachungsaparat den die ganzen Staaten sich aufgebaut haben hat in erster Linie genau nichts mit "Terrorristen abwehr" zu Tun, das is beiwerk.
Es geht um geziehlte  Industrie-Spionage!


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Nach der Lügengeschichte vom NoSpyAbkommen, warte ich ja darauf, das die Merkel endlich Blatter folgt und zurücktritt. Aber wahrscheinlich spricht sie eher Herrn DeMiesere ihr vollstes Vertrauen aus.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Mist, dann bin ich das jetzt, hab mir neulich ein neues Garagen-TOR gekauft



Du armer, armer Tor 

@Topic:

Sorry, aber meine Reaktion auf das ganze kann ich wohl am einfachsten in 5 Smileys sümmieren, sonst riskiert das ganze profan zu werden:


----------



## Amon (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Das paradoxe ist ja dass fast 90% der Bevölkerung in Europa TTIP und TISA ablehnt und die Regierungen hier in ihrer absoluten USA Hörigkeit diese Abkommen unbedingt durch drücken wollen.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



xHaru schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste sich da auch schon längst der Verfassungsschutz einschalten.


Der steht in Lohn und Brot der USA.


----------



## 2fastHunter (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Die Überschrift ist völlig falsch und einfach nur Stimmungsmache. Bitte etwas mehr Seriösität bei solchen Themen! Es wird nicht OpenSource verboten. Wo steht das im folgenden Text? Da steht nur, dass niemand zur Herausgabe seines Quellcodes gezwungen werden kann. Und das ist auch gut so! Wenn ich mehrere Jahre und einen Berg Geld in meine Software gesteckt habe, will ich nicht dazu zwungen werden dürfen, den Quellcode offenlegen zu müssen. Das soll bitteschön mir selbst überlassen werden, ob ich es will, oder nicht. Oder im Umkehrschluss dürfte ich nicht an der öffentlichen Ausschreibung teilnehmen. Daher ist dieser Punkt absolut sinnvoll.

Entweder wurde hier der Text nicht verstanden, oder die Überschrift absichtlich falsch gesetzt, um Klicks z ugenerieren. Dass keiner wirklich darüber nachdachte, zeigt ja die Diskussion, die hier geführt wird und welche sich ausschließlich um Datenspeicherung dreht.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nach der Lügengeschichte vom NoSpyAbkommen, warte ich ja darauf, das die Merkel endlich Blatter folgt und zurücktritt. Aber wahrscheinlich spricht sie eher Herrn DeMiesere ihr vollstes Vertrauen aus.



Die Merkel abtreten? Weswegen? Dem Offensichtlichen? Die hat doch letztens fallen gelassen das sie das TTIP unbedingt noch in der Amtszeit von Obama durchdruecken will.
Sollte sie bei der naechsten Bundestagswahl wieder antreten und da gut  abschneiden, dann fang ich echt an an Verschwoerungstheorien zu glauben.
So viel was sie mitzuverantworten hat, da muesste sie jetzt schon freiwillig das Weite suchen. Sie und einige ihrer Handlanger gehoeren angeklagt wegen Landesverrat.
Aber angeblich ist die CDU/CSU trotzdem noch sehr beliebt laut Umfragen. 
Selbst so simple Sachen wie Autobahnmaut, wo im Vorfeld gelogen wurde, und wo das Thema in den Medien breitgetreten wird, scheinen da nicht zu schaden.
Alles sehr seltsam....



Amon schrieb:


> Das paradoxe ist ja dass fast 90% der Bevölkerung in  Europa TTIP und TISA ablehnt und die Regierungen hier in ihrer  absoluten USA Hörigkeit diese Abkommen unbedingt durch drücken  wollen.



Warum glaubst passiert das auch fast unter Ausschluss der Oeffentlichkeit?
Selbst Anfragen von Kommunen u.A. dahingehend werden unsanft abgeschmettert.


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Ich habe kein Problem damit das die NSA meine intimsten geheimnisse kennt. ich finde es klasse das ein großteil der komminikationsmittel benutzenden menschen überwacht werden können und halte eine flächendeckende überwachung von geheimdiensten für zwingend notwendig. 
was ich aber überhaupt nicht akzeptieren kann ist das potential der geheimdienste und deren allmacht. wenn man durch die verdächtigung der geheimdienstes unrechtmäßig zu schaden (und wenn es nur zeitaufwand ist) kommt sollte man imo ein anrecht auf entschädigung haben. 
Außerdem darf eine datenspeicherung im ausland nicht erfolgen, zum einen kostet das abeitsplätze im eigenen land, zum anderen gibt es den konzernen zuviel einfluss. vieles was man von der nsa und ttip sowie tisa hört läuft auf großangelegte wirtschaftsspionage der usa und den schutz von (us)weltkonzernen in allen belangen hinaus. das ist unakzeptabel, insbesondere weil die konzerne eher arbeitsplätze gefährden als welche schaffen.
Die macht von Mächtigen zu verstärken hat immer schon zu größeren Problemen geführt.
Es ist bedauerlich wie viele hirnlose politiker in extrem wichtigen positionen sitzen.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Auf der 31C3 gab es einige Intetsannte Vorträge darüber.

Bzgl der Geheimhaltung und Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. Wurde es begründet es sei ein Verwaltungsakt und unterliege daher der  Geheimhaltung.

Da wird extrem gemauert. Und Europa ist schon länger Amerikas arm.

Bezüglich Wahlen. Das denk Ich auch, man hört immer mal von das falsch ausgezählt würde. Ich setz mich zur nächsten Wahl wenn Ich Zeit hab hin.

Über die AfD mag man halten was man möchte, aber wie viel Negative PR die abbekommen haben im Fernsehen und sonst war Wahnsinn.
Jetzt zerfleischt Sie sich innerlich, wo Ich denk da wird nachgeholfen.

Just my Opinnion


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Fly_the_Twister schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit das die NSA meine intimsten geheimnisse kennt. ich finde es klasse das ein großteil der komminikationsmittel benutzenden menschen überwacht werden können und halte eine flächendeckende überwachung von geheimdiensten für zwingend notwendig.
> was ich aber überhaupt nicht akzeptieren kann ist das potential der geheimdienste und deren allmacht. wenn man durch die verdächtigung der geheimdienstes unrechtmäßig zu schaden (und wenn es nur zeitaufwand ist) kommt sollte man imo ein anrecht auf entschädigung haben.


Einerseits hast du kein Problem damit das die deine schmutzigsten Geheimnisse kennen, andererseits stört dich aber die Allmacht? Dir ist schon klar das Punkt Nr1 diese "Allmacht" erst ermöglicht oder?


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Ich find es gefährlich das einzelne solche Daten abfassen. Da kann man schnell auch Daten unterschieben wenn du unbequem wirst.

Und die Allmacht gibst du Ihnen aber eigentlich sollen Sie keine haben?


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Verdammt auf Antworten Plus geklickt und nun ist alles weg t.t Schade das man die NSA nicht kontaktieren kann um den Text wieder zu bekommen 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du kein Problem damit das die deine schmutzigsten Geheimnisse kennen, andererseits stört dich aber die Allmacht? Dir ist schon klar das Punkt Nr1 diese "Allmacht" erst ermöglicht oder?


Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht aus. Mit Allmacht meine ich die fehlende Kontrolle nach Interesse der Öffentlichkeit.
Die Geheimdienste haben bei Fehlentscheidungen mit keinerlei Konsequenz zu Rechnen. Jemand der heutzutage durch den Geheimdienst unrecht angetan wird hat keinerleich Anspruch auf Schadensersatz. Ob die geklauten informationen der Wirtschaft an die Wirtschaft zurück/weiterverkauft werden weiß auch niemand. Auch wenn großangelegte Wirtschaftsspionage bei NSA und in China gang und gebe ist.
Auch könnten die Geheimdienste kleine Kinder verfolgen die auf seiten wie Beichthaus ein Geständnis ablegen das sie vor 2 Jahren ein Loli beim EDEKA geklaut haben. Oder Jemand wird verfolgt der versehentlich Firmeneigentum (Schere, Stift etc) Entwendet hat. Ich finde hier müsste es kontrollierte klare Definitionen der Befugnisse von Geheimdiensten geben, nicht diese unkontrollierten Monster wie es sie heute gibt.
Auch sollte es für Geheimdienstmitarbeiter die die Informationen/ kleinen Geheimnisse ausnutzen (Erpressung etc) besondere höhere Strafmaße geben.

Die Informationen von Geheimdiensten dürfen auch nicht Grundlage für Kriege (siehe gefälschte CIA Informationen über Atomwaffenforschung im Irak) oder Gerichtsbeschlüsse sein. 
Es ist nicht so einfach Personen welche unbequem werden belastende Daten unterzuschieben und die Auffälligkeit öffentlich zu Erklären. Wäre interessant wenn die NSA Putin "belastende Materialien unterschieben würde ^^ )


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Tja, entwickelt sich einmal so ein Staat im Staat (muss nicht zwangsläufig eine  Geheimdienstorganisation sein), dann wird es schwer den Einfluss und die Macht einzudämmen. Man merkt ja was in Amerika alles möglich ist im "Namen der Sicherheit". Stellst du dich dagegen wirst du sofort diffamiert, als Verräter dargestellt. 
Das so auch nicht alles verhindert werden kann, steht auch fest. Gegen einen Amokläufer oder Einzeltäter, der vorher nichts auf Fb oder Twitter ankündigt sind auch solche Geheimdienste machtlos, siehe Anschläge beim Boston-Marathon.
Und dadurch, das Geheimdienste jedes Geheimnis kennen, hat man etwas gegen Politiker in der Hand, die den Einfluss des Geheimdienstes eindämmen wollen, ergo schließt es sich für mich sehr wohl aus. Deswegen bin ich kein Fan davon wenn Geheimdienste zu meinem Wohl alles von mir wissen müssen. Ich renne ja auch nicht nackt durch die Stadt weil ich nichts zu verbergen habe.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Bzgl der Geheimhaltung und Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. Wurde es begründet es sei ein Verwaltungsakt und unterliege daher der  Geheimhaltung.
> 
> Da wird extrem gemauert. Und Europa ist schon länger Amerikas arm.




Ja genau, Verwaltungsakt. Was ist mit den unnoetigen G8/G7 Treffen? Da wird Aufwand ohne Ende betrieben, das sich einige Politiker zum Plausch treffen koennen.
Was sinnvolles kommt sowieso dabei nicht rum. Kostet aber Unmengen und das in sehr kurzen Intervallen.

Aber etwas, was wirklich wichtig ist, und jeden Bewohner Deutschlands bzw Europa betrifft, da ist der Aufwand zu groß?
Wenn tatsaechlich soviel dagegen sind, dann wird hier bewusst gegen das Volk entschieden. In meinen Augen strafbar ohne Ende.

Aber um die Bevoelkerung abzulenken gibts halt immer wieder kleine Skandale und Skandaelchen.
Da wird bisschen das Fluechtlingsproblem aufgebauscht. Seltsam das man jetzt nichts mehr davon hoert, oder haben die ueberfuellten Schiffe der Schlepper aufgehoert zu sinken?
Die Ehe zwischen Homosexuellen ist ja auch so enorm wichtig, das es die ganzen Medien veranschlagt, und das ueber Tage. Meine Guete, sollen die doch ihre Beziehungen nennen wie sie wollen, solang fuer Alle die gleichen Rechte gelten.
Ah und der Fifaskandal jetzt und ploetzlich. Wird auch noch sehr lange in den Medien vertreten sein.
Fußball und Fifa mag vielleicht vielleicht viele Interessieren, ist jetzt aber nichts was ich zum Leben unbedingt brauche. Auch wird es mein Leben nicht wirklich direkt in einem enormen Ausmaß beeinflussen.
Trotzdem ist das alles wichtiger als TTIP und co.

Oder wer erinnert sich an die "Dienstwagenaffaire"? Um wieviel ging es da nochmal? Wieviel wird durch seltsame Entscheidungen und Beziehungen bei Auftragsvergabe verschwendet?
Aber wochenlang in den Medien.

Natuerlich kann man jetzt sagen: Verschwoerungstheoretiker, Aluhuttraeger etc. 
Wenn man auf das ganze Geschehen so bisschen genauer hinschaut, hat vieles einen sehr seltsamen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Puh da geht es euch in Deutschland gut. Bei uns in Österreich hört man jeden Tag das wir von Flüchtlingen überschwemmt werden...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Es wird nicht OpenSource verboten. Wo steht das im folgenden Text? Da steht nur, dass niemand zur Herausgabe seines Quellcodes gezwungen werden kann. Und das ist auch gut so! Wenn ich mehrere Jahre und einen Berg Geld in meine Software gesteckt habe, will ich nicht dazu zwungen werden dürfen, den Quellcode offenlegen zu müssen. Das soll bitteschön mir selbst überlassen werden, ob ich es will, oder nicht. Oder im Umkehrschluss dürfte ich nicht an der öffentlichen Ausschreibung teilnehmen. Daher ist dieser Punkt absolut sinnvoll.



Es geht nicht um kostenlos oder nicht, sondern um verdeckte Hintertüren für NSA und Co. Unternehmen verdienen auch Millionen mir OpenSource wie z.B. RedHat, obwohl das Linux drunter komplett frei ist. Es wird einfach Geld für Supportverträge verlangt, die man für so große Syteme mit mehreren 1000 PCs eh braucht. 
Und schon jetzt wird bei Öffentlichen Systemen wie LiMux viel gegen Linux gehetzt, obwohl das eigentlich recht gut Funktionert und die Probleme am Nutzer lagen bzw. auch unter Windows aufgetreten währen. 
Was denkst du also in welche Richtung sich das nach diesem Abkommen entwickelt?! 

Allerdings stolpern die Amis da ja auch gerade selber drüber: Datendiebstahl: Hacker erbeuten Daten von vier Millionen US-Beamten - ComputerBase

---------------------



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja genau, Verwaltungsakt. Was ist mit den unnoetigen G8/G7 Treffen? Da wird Aufwand ohne Ende betrieben, das sich einige Politiker zum Plausch treffen koennen.



Es sollte vor allem mal was bei den Gipfeln rauskommen und nicht nur ein Foto. Dafür muss man keine 300 Mio Euro ausgeben.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Puh da geht es euch in Deutschland gut. Bei uns in Österreich hört man jeden Tag das wir von Flüchtlingen überschwemmt werden...



bei mir genauso, ich habe so den Verdacht, wenn die österreichische Polizei nen Flüchtlig sieht, dann macht sie den Hans-guck-in-die-Luft.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Sind nur 210 Millionen bei dem Treffen.

Aber abgeriegelt ist alles. Polizei hat Null Toleranz zu fahren, bei kleinsten Zucken dürfen die Durchgreifen.

GSG 9 und Bundeswehr sind auch vor Ort. 200 Zellen inklusive sind vor Ort.


Wenn das Freihandelsabkommen kommt dann gibt es den Statt nicht mehr.

Die Welt teilt sich dann in Konzerne auf.


----------



## Fly_the_Twister (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Sind nur 210 Millionen bei dem Treffen.
> 
> Aber abgeriegelt ist alles. Polizei hat Null Toleranz zu fahren, bei kleinsten Zucken dürfen die Durchgreifen.
> 
> ...


Und da die meisten Großen Konzerne den USA gehören liegt die Welt den USA zu Füßen. Irgend wie erinnert mich dass an einen Weltkrieg auf wirtschaftlicher Ebene der durch die Blindheit/ Dummheit einiger Politiker zu Gunsten der Konzerne begünstigt wird.


----------



## 2fastHunter (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um kostenlos oder nicht, sondern um verdeckte Hintertüren für NSA und Co. Unternehmen verdienen auch Millionen mir OpenSource wie z.B. RedHat, obwohl das Linux drunter komplett frei ist. Es wird einfach Geld für Supportverträge verlangt, die man für so große Syteme mit mehreren 1000 PCs eh braucht.
> Und schon jetzt wird bei Öffentlichen Systemen wie LiMux viel gegen Linux gehetzt, obwohl das eigentlich recht gut Funktionert und die Probleme am Nutzer lagen bzw. auch unter Windows aufgetreten währen.
> Was denkst du also in welche Richtung sich das nach diesem Abkommen entwickelt?!


Du hast es nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um OpenSource, sondern darum, dass der Käufer auch den Quellcode erhält. Und das ist völliger Käse. Bei einer öffentlichen Ausschreibung dürften dann Firmen wie SAP oder Microsoft nicht mehr teilnehmen, wenn sie ihren Code nicht mit ausliefern würden. Das ist makrtverzerrend, da die Konkurrenten an die Leine gelegt würden. Zudem würde der Kunde nicht nur das Produkt kaufen, sondern hätte, dank des Codes, auch die Möglichkeit, es verändern zu können. Er kauft also keine Lizenz, sondern einen Baukasten, um die Folgeversionen selbst bauen zu können. Das hat absolut nichts mit Linux oder OpenSource-Software zu tun, deren Lizenzmodelle eindeutig geregelt sind. Sondenr es geht um die Bevormundung und Einschränkung der Anbieter. Und das ist inakzeptabel.

Zudem wird OpenSource nicht verboten. Wer Software nach GPL und co. nutzen möchte, darf dies weiterhin tun und den Code freigeben. Daher ist die Überschrift völlig falsch. Es wird niemandem verboten OpenSource zu nutzen!


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Das ist das was unsere Politiker uns verschwiegen. Die hohen Tiere haben sicher schon neue Tätigkeitsfelder.

Das ganze gleicht schon einen Krieg. Amerika destabilisiert nicht umsonst den Osten und Afrika. 

Denke Asien steht auch weit oben, aber China Russland Korea können das durch Ihre Regime unterbinden. Bzw. diese haben Ihre eigene Wirtschaft ohne US Einfluss.


@Topic: Ich möchte nicht wissen was noch so alles in den Akten steht.

Politiker dürfen nicht mal Notizen anfertigen. Da muss es eine Große Angst geben das dass falsche rauskommt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um OpenSource, sondern darum, dass der Käufer auch den Quellcode erhält.



Dann schau mal hier: Microsoft lÃ¤sst Regierungen kontrolliert in den Quellcode blicken | heise online
Da darf keiner den Quellcode mitnehmen. Mit diesem Abkommen könnte sich MS davor verweigern.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Naja soll ich jetzt lachen heulen oder direkt den Strick nehmen ???

Und MS bestimmt was zu sehen ist, sie begutachten die Tools der Prüfer.
Dann kan man sagen: Also euer Tool liest das falsch aus. Das ist nicht so.
Bzw. MS weiß was man weglassen muss beim zeigen


----------



## 2fastHunter (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Das Abkommen schließt solche Dinge doch nicht aus. Genauso wenig wird OpenSource verboten. Alles, was verboten wird, ist der ZWANG zu OpenSource, wenn man an der Ausschreibung teilnehmen möchte. Daher bleibt es dabei: Die Überschrift ist inhaltlich falsch und Stimmungsmache.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Hast du bisher schonmal ne öffentliche Ausschreibung mit Zwang zu Opensource gesehen?

Und wenn es ein Problem mit der Überschrift gäbe, hätte sich auch schon mal ein Mod hier gemeldet. Du scheinst wohl unbedingt hier deine Meinung durchdrücken zu wollen.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Dann hast du keine Ahnung was das Abkommen bedeutet.

Defacto! Gibt es danach keinen Staat mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine Ahnung was das Abkommen bedeutet.
> 
> Defacto! Gibt es danach keinen Staat mehr.



Meinst du mich oder 2fastHunter? Ich hab das sehr gut so verstanden, deshalb ja auch die UserNews. In den Mainstream-Medien wird sowas ja gerne rausgehalten.


----------



## 2fastHunter (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Wenn du meinst, dass es keinen Zwang zu OpenSource gibt, kann es dir ja auch egal sein, wenn es untersagt wird. Und ich will nicht meine Meinung durchdrücken, sondern weise darauf hin, dass du dir selbst widersprichst in dem Posting. Die Überschrift passt nicht zu deiner Aussage im Text. Und daher wirkt es wie ein Click-Bait.


----------



## Gripschi (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Meinst du mich oder 2fastHunter? Ich hab das sehr gut so verstanden, deshalb ja auch die UserNews. In den Mainstream-Medien wird sowas ja gerne rausgehalten.


Meint nicht dich! Hab da nicht aufpasst.

@2fastHunter

Wir haben es verstandenen. Aber Ich find die Überschrift in Ordnung.

Wenn du solche Probleme hast melde es einen Mod!
Ansonsten wenn du nix beitragen magst kannst du gern wo anders posten.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Defacto! Gibt es danach keinen Staat mehr.


Die Politik wird doch sowieso von diversen großen Konzernen geleitet (wie Marionetten) und TTIP sowie TISA sind Abkommen die sich für große Konzerne mehr als nur rentieren. Wenn man schon lesen muss das das geplante Verbot von einer gefährlichen Chemikalie aus den USA in der EU doch nicht durchgeführt wurde aufgrund laufenden TTIP Verhandlungen, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln, was hier zur Zeit abgeht : EU dropped pesticide laws due to US pressure over TTIP, documents reveal | Environment | The Guardian
Sobald die Verträge dann durch sind haben die Konzerne eine noch viel größere Macht gegenüber den Staaten und den Einwohnern.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Dann bleibt wohl nur noch der Kauf von 100% Bio, da gibt es ja keine Genmanipulation und keine Pestizide. 
Der Rest wird dann quasi zur Biowaffe mit Pestiziden, Genmanipulation o.ä. Dann haben wir hier auch bald so ne probleme mit Übergewicht und Krebs wie in den USA. 

Cargill: Täter oder Wohltäter? - ZDFzoom - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
Monsanto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RQ-xqZ-0cg


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt wohl nur noch der Kauf von 100% Bio, da gibt es ja keine Genmanipulation und keine Pestizide.
> Der Rest wird dann quasi zur Biowaffe mit Pestiziden, Genmanipulation o.ä. Dann haben wir hier auch bald so ne probleme mit Übergewicht und Krebs wie in den USA.
> 
> Cargill: Täter oder Wohltäter? - ZDFzoom - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
> Monsanto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RQ-xqZ-0cg


Vergiss nicht Diabetes, verursacht durch Maissirup als Süßungsmittel.


----------



## Superwip (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



> welches eine Ergänzung zu TTIP darstellt.



Unsinn, es handelt sich um ein eigenständiges Abkommen das unabhängig von TTIP verhandelt und unterzeichnet (oder auch nicht) wird.

Die Anspielung auf TTIP ist ein offensichtlicher wie schlechter Versuch Stimmung gegen TTIP zu machen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

TTIP ist ja auch genauso schlecht. Private Schitsgerichte,  veringert Standards für Nahrungsmittel und Verbraucherschutz und und und ...

In der Überschrift bei Heise ist das ja schon erklärt, das TISA eine Ergänzung zu TTIP ist.


> *Wikileaks hat 17 Geheimpapiere zum geplanten Dienstleistungsabkommen TiSA publik gemacht, das TTIP ergänzen soll – und Datenschutz und Netzneutralität unterwandert.*


TTIPs "bÃ¶ser Bruder" TiSA auf Wikileaks | heise online


----------



## 2fastHunter (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Und auch hier ist schonwieder ein inhaltlicher Fehler enthalten. TTIP verringert keine Standards. Im Gegenteil werden aktuelle Standards in Stein gehauen. Das eigentliche Problem ist eher, dass zukünftige höhere Standards schwerer zu realisieren sind. Bitte etwas mehr inhaltiche Genausigkeit und Sachlichekit, wenn hier, in einem Hardwareforum, schon über Politik diskitiert werden soll.


----------



## Gripschi (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Hmh. Das kenn Ich anders. Eben die Aufweichung vorhandener Standardts.

Z.b. ist es dann legitim Schwarzwälder Schinken in den USA zu fertigen.

Umwelt Gesetze werden aufgehebelt.

Ich sehe nix was TTIP bzw. das Freihandelsabkommen an Vorteilen bringt.

Wenn es den keine gravierenden Veränderungen gebe, würden dann alle Informationen zurückgehalten werden?
Würden Klagen wegen der Rechtmäßigkeit abgelehnt weil es ein Verealtungsakt ist?
Der mündige Bürger hat da kein Recht irwas zu wissen fragen oder an zu zweifeln.

Quelle: 31C3


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> Und auch hier ist schonwieder ein inhaltlicher Fehler enthalten. TTIP verringert keine Standards. Im Gegenteil werden aktuelle Standards in Stein gehauen. Das eigentliche Problem ist eher, dass zukünftige höhere Standards schwerer zu realisieren sind. Bitte etwas mehr inhaltiche Genausigkeit und Sachlichekit, wenn hier, in einem Hardwareforum, schon über Politik diskitiert werden soll.



Man will den Markt "Europa" für einige Industriesparten der USA (Geflügel z.B) öffnen, derzeit sind die mit Chlor desinfizierten Hühner nämlich nicht erlaubt. Durch TTIP wären diese in Europa zugelassen.


----------



## Amon (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Nicht schon wieder das Chlor Hühnchen! Das dient doch nur als Ablenkung für das dumme Stimmvieh hier in Europa damit die wirklich wichtigen Sachen nicht wahrgenommen werden. Dieses Abkommen nützt einzig und allein nur den USA und die europäischen Regierungen haben in ihrer hündischen Ergebenheit den USA gegenüber nur das Ziel dieses auch durch zu drücken.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Amon schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder das Chlor Hühnchen! Das dient doch nur als Ablenkung für das dumme Stimmvieh hier in Europa damit die wirklich wichtigen Sachen nicht wahrgenommen werden. Dieses Abkommen nützt einzig und allein nur den USA und die europäischen Regierungen haben in ihrer hündischen Ergebenheit den USA gegenüber nur das Ziel dieses auch durch zu drücken.



War nur ein Beispiel um zu verdeutlichen das Europa nichts davon hat. Und die Schiedsgerichte sind noch etwas ganz anderes, für mich auch das weit größere Übel, zusammen mit der Möglichkeit Staaten zu verklagen, sollte der Umsatz irgendwie gefährdet werden.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Z.b. ist es dann legitim Schwarzwälder Schinken in den USA zu fertigen.


Aktuell karrt man schon Schweine aus ganzen Europa in den Schwarzwald, damit man mehr Schwarzwälder Schinken herstellen kann.


----------



## 2fastHunter (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Ach hier wird aber wieder extrem oberflächlich argumentiert. Gefährliches Halbwissen. Wo soll man da nur beginnen?

1. "Geheime Abkommen":
Falsch. Es wurde bisher noch gar nichts beschlossen oder unterzeichnet. Die Verhandlungsführer aber wurden von den Regierungen beauftragt und haben eine klare Liste mit ihren Punkten, die sie verhandeln sollen und wo die Grenzen sind, bzw. was indiskutabel ist. Diese Dinge sind einsehbar. Lediglich die Verhandlungen werden unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit geführt. Die Ergebnisse sind genauso einsehbar und müssen die entsprechenden Parlamente passieren, welche dies also immernoch kippen können.

2. "Chlorhühnchen":
Wie ich schon schrieb, werden Standards NICHT GESENKT. Lediglich neue, höhere Standards werden erschwert, da sie global abgestimmt werden müssen. Zudem ist es fraglich, ob gechlortes Huhn, welches man roh essen könnte schlechter ist, als das salmonellenversuchte Geflücgel, dass man bei uns im Supermakt bekommt und welches man nur komplett durchgegaart genießen kann, ohne Gesundheitsschäden davon zu tragen.

3. "Schiedsgerichte":
Die gibt es jetzt schon. Nicht gewusst? Na dann kann der Aufreger darüber ja nicht so wild sein. Das sind zudem keine geheimen Gerichte, bei denen Firmenvertreter sich gegenseitig Geld zuschachern. Dort hin werden Jursiten berufen, welche von den Regierungen abbestellt werden. Und der Vorteil von diesen Institutionen ist, dass man im Ernstfall keine 20 Jahre durch alle Instanzen in allen Länder klagen muss. Versuch doch jetzt einmal eine US-Firma auf normalem juristischen Weg zu verklagen. Jeder vernünftige deutsche Anwalt würde dir davon abraten und dich zu einem Schiedsgericht schicken, damit du noch zu Lebzeiten deine Entschädigung bekommst.

Zudem sind angeglichene Standards garnicht mal verkehrt. Oder heult hier noch jemand rum, weil die DIN der Euro-Norm wich? Man kann heute einen PC oder PKW in den Niederlanden kaufen und sicher sein, dass Zubehörteile aus einem deutschen Geschäft problemlos passen werden. Und wer Chlorhuhn nicht mag, muss es nicht kaufen.

DIESE genannten Pnkte sind nun wirklich die kleinsten Aufreger an der ganzen Sache. Es sind aber die, die ständig für populistische Zwecke duch die Boulewardpresse getrieben werden. Dabei werden gerne wichtige Fakten unterschlagen, weil dann der Aufreger nicht so groß wäre. Man muss ja Klicks oder Verkäufe ankurbeln. Schade nur, dass so viele auf den Zug aufsprigen, ohne vorher sich wirklich etwas genauer mit dem Them zu befassen.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Man ließt ja immer von einer Studie die einem vier personen Haushalt im best case 2027 ~ 545euro mehr zu verfügung stehen sollte. Bei ner statistik geht man nie vom best case aus ich würde gerne mal den worts case sehen  Laut den artikel sind das 11 euro Pro person & monat (best case) Es wird eher weniger sein vielleicht (spekulation) ein null summen spiel.
Somit stelle ich mal ganz nüchtern fest, TTIP in der gegenwertigen Form hat auf der Habenseiten erhebliche riesiken und auf der Sollseite, nur im bestcase der laut der Studie sehr sehr optimistisch ist-  545 euro mehr pro Monat/ 4 personen Haushalt.(Wird defakto so nie eintreten)

Schaut irgendwie zu risikoreich aus! Für mich als Bürger sehe ich daraus in der gegenwärtigen Form keinen Nutzen !

Bezüglich schiedsgerichte:
Dazu muss das Land X ein Investitionsabkommen/ oder Vereinbarung getroffen haben, sonst sind diese nicht zulässig.
Deutschland hat das mit einigen Ländern gemacht. Deutschland wird gerade  wegen des Atom auststiegs verklagt - der *Gewinnentgang * -  
(Atomausstieg: Vattenfall erhebt Klage gegen Deutschland vor internationalem Schiedsgericht | Der Energieblog)

Schiedsgerichte sind zwischen der staatlichen Rechtssprechung angeordnet, die Idee ist jetzt nicht abwegig nur es ist eine art Disneyland für Firmen. Insofern der Klärger genügen Kapital hat, ist eine Klagsschrift schnell formuliert, da kann es leicht sein dass die Unabhängigkeit des Schiedsrichters schon gefärdet ist.Er kann ja auch Anwalt sein. Die Partei kann ihn selbst benennen. Objektivität ? Wenn man eine dritte partei mit einbeziehen will, müssen alle zustimmen !

Ein Schiedsgericht kann mit einem optimierten STATUT und einem saubern kodex der verpflichtend ist, sicher verfahren beschleunigen nur hat man im jetztigen ist -  Zustand, die Schiedsgerichte "Privatisiert" bzw sie sind leicht manipulierbar. Viele Kanzleien betreiben das schon als eine ART Businessmodell und animieren die Firmen zum Klagen (MONEY MONEY)
Es gibt Prozess Finanzierdie eine Gewinnbeteiligung am "Schadenersatz" bekommen, das ist dann außerst lukrativ. 

Durchsetztbarkeit der Entscheidungen des Schiedsgerichts:
Zb ein Fall:
Tailand vs Walterbau - die Firma Walterbau hat eine Straße in Tailand gebaut, aber wurde dafür nie entlohnt, sprich die Firma hat eine offene Forderung gegenüber Tailand.
Das Schiedgericht hat 29 Millionen Euro entschädigung veranschlagt, hat der masseverwalter der Firma(imo Liquidation) das geld bis jetzt ?`Nein er hat es nicht, weil in diesem Fall der Bundesgerichtshof das Urteil des Schiedsgerichts einfach nicht anerkannt hat.

Jedoch kann man sicher sein ,dass der Großteil von Schiedsprüchen/Urteilen bezhalt werden

Persönliche Meinung:
Schiedsgerichte sind undurchsichtig und unterliegen keiner Reglementierung, selbst wenn das Verfahren zu einem Ende kommt sind die Finanzier quasi immer die Gewinner. Man kann dabei schon fas von einem rigged Game reden, kann man Berufen ? Da muss das Schiedsgericht schon argen Mist "verbockt" haben -  Auszug aus Wikipedia 





> Rechtsmittel gegen den Schiedsspruch
> 
> Einziges Rechtsmittel gegen einen wirksamen Schiedsspruch ist der Aufhebungsantrag nach § 1059 ZPO. Zuständig ist nach § 1062 ZPO das Oberlandesgericht. Es prüft den Schiedsspruch nicht wie eine Berufungsinstanz vollständig, sondern nur auf besonders schwerwiegende Verstöße gegen das rechtliche Gehör oder gegen den ordre public. Einfache Fehlentscheidungen des Schiedsgerichts genügen nicht zur Aufhebung des Schiedsspruchs. Rechtsmittel gegen die Entscheidung über die Aufhebung ist nach § 1065 ZPO die Rechtsbeschwerde zum Bundesgerichtshof.



Das rechts System von mehreren INSTANZEN mag vielleicht träge wirken, aber nur so können Fehlentscheidungen korrigiert werden.
Die Wirtschaft kann sich gerne vom Rechtssystem abkoppeln nur jammert dann nicht wenn es zum APOKALYPTISCHEN KOLLAPS kommt. Man sieht es ja schon am Finanzwesen, die hat sich schon lange von der Wirtschaft abgekoppelt 

greets Razzor


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Aktuell karrt man schon Schweine aus ganzen Europa in den Schwarzwald, damit man mehr Schwarzwälder Schinken herstellen kann.



Dann sind die Arbeitsplätze wenigstens hier...


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dann sind die Arbeitsplätze wenigstens hier...



So viele Arbeitsplätze sind das aber auch nicht. In den großen konventionellen Ställen läuft vieles komplett automatisch. Die Silage kommt einfach 1-2 mal am Tag vom Band.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Ich habe mich mit dem TTIP gestern ein wenig ausführlicher beschäftigt. Davor habe ich immer nur diese lustigen Fernseh-Doku's gesehen. Ich hätte diese ganzen Geschichten wie mit dem Gift, den Krankenhäusern, der Chlordesinfektion von Lebensmitteln etc. tatsächlich eher für Panikmache gehalten. Aber das ganze ist ja noch schlimmer, als man denkt. Und um das ganze zu erfassen, muss man nur folgenden Satz begreifen (aus Wikipedia entnommen):


> Das Ziel von TTIP ist laut den Verhandlungspartnern der Abbau von tarifären und nichttarifären Handelshemmnissen.


Dafür einmal die Definition des Wortes Hemmen (aus dem Onlineduden entnommen):


> dem Lauf, der Bewegung von etwas Widerstand entgegensetzen und sie dadurch [bis zum Stillstand] verlangsamen, bremsen
> einen  Vorgang, ein Tun in seinem Ablauf durch Widerstand, bestimmte Maßnahmen  o. Ä. aufhalten; für jemanden, etwas in bestimmter Hinsicht ein Hemmnis  sein


Wenn wir also jetzt einmal logisch das Wort *Handel *und das Wort *Hemmen/Hemmnis* zusammensetzen, sollte dabei sowas wie *Handelswiderstand *herauskommen. Was glaubt ihr, was am Ende alles als Handelswiederstand ausgelegt werden kann? Ein Teil von den Möglichen Widerständen sind ja bereits geleaked worden. An die Bevölkerung wird als Hemmnis nur solche Dinge wie der Zoll, die Grenzen, die Versteuerung etc. kommuniziert. Das sind abr Faktoren, die den Großkonzernen herzlich egal sind. Bei den TTIP-Verhandlungen sind ja selbst Lobbyisten amerikanischer Chemiekonzerne anwesend. Da muss man sich fragen, was die mit der Verhandlung und Beschließung eines völkerrechtlichen vertrages zwischen Staaten zu tun haben.

Die Hemmnisse für Großkonzerne und deren Handel sind überwiegend Standard's und Restriktionen, die entweder uns Menschen (die Bevölkerung), die Tiere oder die Umwelt hier in Deutschland bzw. der EU schützen sollen. Da einmal ein paar Beispiele solcher Hemmnisse:
*1. Mindestlohn:* In einer Dokumentation zum TTIP wurde zum Beispiel ein Krankenhaus (ich glaube es war in Boston) thematisiert, dessen Umsatzzahlen traumhaft hoch sind und die Behandlung dort unfassbar viel Geld kostet und sich nur wenige leisten können. In dem Krankenhaus ist alles sauber, nobel und technisch auf dem neuesten Stand. Allerdings verdienen dort z.B. die Krankenschwestern so wenig, das sie auf staatliche Zuschüsse angewiesen sind. Das Krankenhaus hat im übrigen auch dafür gesorgt, das ein naheliegendes Community-Hospital (also eine allgemein-Klinik im Grunde für alle) geschlossen und abgerissen wurde. Und der Vorstand dieses Krankenhauses sagte ganz trocken, das sie die TTIP zur Expansion brauchen, da sie in den USA kaum noch Gewinne erzielen. Auf das Thema des geschlossenen Community-Hospitals sagt der doch ganz frech: "Was nützt es einen, wenn man auch Leute ohne viel Geld gesundpflegt und behandelt, wenn man selbst oder die Firma finanziell auf der Strecke bleibt!"
Soetwas hier in Deutschland bzw. der EU? Prost Mahlzeit! Alleine schon bei solchen Äußerungen vergisst man, das dieses Krankenhaus eines der Beispiele darstellt, das der Mindestlohn ein Hemmnis dafür ist, das dieser Kerl immer fetter wird! Die Mindestlohnklausel wurde ja laut den Leaks ja schon aus dem Vertrag gestrichen. Wenn der Vertrag durchkommt, können wir das wohl auch wieder knicken! Juhuuu! 
*2. Chemische Standard's und Restriktionen:* Die Chlordesinfektion von Lebensmittel sowie auch die giftigen Unkrautvernichter sind ja schon bekannt. Und ich bin mir sicher, das dies nicht das einzige bleibt.
*3. Landwirtschaftliche Standard's:* Genmanipuliertes Gemüse oder Fleisch? All diese Manipulationen dienen nur einem einzigen Zweck. Kosten senken und Ausbeute erhöhen! Ohne Mindestlohn verdienen Leute später vllt. weniger und sind stellenweise dann auch dazu gezwungen, das ganze billige manipulierte Zeug zu kaufen. Es entsteht ein teufelskreis. Denn dadurch muss ein deutscher Ökobauer, der aus Überzeugung sich an die alten Standard's hält, seine Waren unter Wert verkaufen und wird sich kaum über Wasser halten können. Und irgewndwann muss er auch vllt. aufgeben.
*4. Patent und Urheberrrecht: *Das Schinkenbeispiel fiel ja auch schon. Nur eine Firma auf diesen Planeten hat das Recht, den echten schwarzwälder Schinken zu produzieren. Alle anderen dürfen das nur nach schwarzwälder Art tun und auch nur so benennen. Das kann für andere Unternehmen z.B. aus der USA auch ein Hemmnis sein.
*5. Umweltschutz:* Maximale Emissionswerte für europäische Autobauer? Hier kein Problem. Mach das aber mal den Ammis schmackhaft. Vergiss es. Wegfall der Emissionswerte, damit die Amerikaner auch hier ihre V8 oder V10 6+ Liter Geländewagen verkaufen dürfen.

Und das waren nur einige Beispiele. Und genau über soetwas wird momentan hinter verschlossenen Türen verhandelt. Guten Hunger!


----------



## Gripschi (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Und das möchte Frau Merkel noch in Obamas Amtszeit haben!!!!!!!

Wenn man schaut das die wenigen Organisationen gegen das Abkommen ins lächerliche oder gar als Hemmer des Fortschritts angeprangert werden.

Die Hier in DE tätige Orga wurde anfangs von der EU aus unerfindlichen Gründen verboten.
Erst durch harte Arbeit mussten es die Bürokraten erlauben.

Zumal TTIP laut Studie auch nur maximal 0,5% Wachstum
Bringt in 10 Jahren.
In einen Interview mit einen befürwortrten Politiker gab es darauf keine Antwort.
Und das ist kein Einzelfall.

Und was solche Vertreter dort suchen ist sicher Interessant. Aber sowas geht niemand etwas an.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Sind also 0,05% in einem Jahr. Das wird man also kaum merken. Wenn man sieht, das wir ja jetzt über 1,8% Wirtschaftwachstum für 2015 erwartet werden, trotz Mindestlohn. 
Man muss ja schließlich auch bedenken, das jetzt durch den Mindestlohn viele Leute etwas mehr Geld in der Tasche haben und es auch ausgeben und somit den Handel und die Wirtschaft unterstützen. Die paar Millionäre bleiben auf ihren Milionen sitzen, da fließt nichts in den Wirtschaftskreislauf zurück.

Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach für Privatvermögen über 10 Mio Euro 100% Steuer einführen. Das geben die ja eh nich aus (sonst wären es ja keine Multimillionäre mehr), es würde ihnen also auch nicht weh tun.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Was auch mal interessant zu wissen wäre, welche Handelshemmnisse seitens unserer "Vertreter" *hust* in Richtung USA verhandelt wurden. Alkoholrestriktionen für den freien Handel unserer Brauereien etc. oder ob unsere "Vertreter" nur wie reudige Hunde hinterhergekuscht sind. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann werde ich definitiv mit einem offenen Brief den Rücktritt fordern und so viele Unterzeichner dafür sammeln wie es geht. Denn dann wäre das ganze nur ein Freifahrtsschein!


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

TTIP, wird Europa das Genick brechen. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Europa,
irgendwo in einer Verhandlungsbasis sitzt,

um diesen mächtigen Konzernen die Stirn zu bieten. 

Kurz gesagt, wir werden alle zahlen, wenn die Sache durchkommt. 

Und dann, aber reichlich.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> TTIP, wird Europa das Genick brechen.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Europa,
> irgendwo in einer Verhandlungsbasis sitzt,
> ...


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Die USA allgemein scheint einfach zu mächtig zu sein, als das auch nur eine einzige Forderung seitens unserer "Vertreter" durchkommen würde. Wir werden wahrscheinlich gnadenlos amerikanisiert. Das hat ein wenig von einer Staats-Privatisierung. Denn die Handelshemmnisse werden nicht von den Politikern definiert.


----------



## zampano006 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Ich verstehe nicht warum die deutsche Regierung das unbedingt durchsetzen will. 
so langsam sollte selbst die merkel gesehen haben, dass in der bevölkerung eigentlich niemand TTIP haben will. 
demokratie sollte doch eigentlich bedeuten, dass das was die mehrheit der bevölkerung will, durchgesetzt wird...


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



zampano006 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum die deutsche Regierung das unbedingt durchsetzen will.



Ganz einfach, weil Sie gar nicht mehr deutsche Interessen durchsetzten kann.  

Wer einmal den anderen in den Arsch kriecht, braucht sich gar nicht mal wundern,

wenn er beschissen wird.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> 1. "Geheime Abkommen":
> Falsch. Es wurde bisher noch gar nichts beschlossen oder unterzeichnet. Die Verhandlungsführer aber wurden von den Regierungen beauftragt und haben eine klare Liste mit ihren Punkten, die sie verhandeln sollen und wo die Grenzen sind, bzw. was indiskutabel ist. Diese Dinge sind einsehbar. Lediglich die Verhandlungen werden unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit geführt. Die Ergebnisse sind genauso einsehbar und müssen die entsprechenden Parlamente passieren, welche dies also immernoch kippen können.


Und Parlamente können beeinflusst werden, Stichwort Lobbying. Funktioniert schon ziemlich gut im EU-Parlament, wieso nicht auch bei nationalen Parlamenten in dieser Hinsicht? 
Die Ergebnisse sind einsehbar, toll, dann ist es leider schon zu spät. Du klingst irgendwie wie Gabriel der nun erkannt hat, dass das Abkommen doch ziemlich dufte ist. 
Bundestags-Abgeordnete dürfen TTIP-Dokumente nicht lesen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
Warum macht man sie nicht öffentlich? Alles was geheim bleibt, regt selbstverständlich Misstrauen und Spekulationen an. Wäre es wirklich so super für Europa, dann könnte man es ja eh einfach öffentlich machen, oder nicht? 


> 2. "Chlorhühnchen":
> Wie ich schon schrieb, werden Standards NICHT GESENKT. Lediglich neue, höhere Standards werden erschwert, da sie global abgestimmt werden müssen. Zudem ist es fraglich, ob gechlortes Huhn, welches man roh essen könnte schlechter ist, als das salmonellenversuchte Geflücgel, dass man bei uns im Supermakt bekommt und welches man nur komplett durchgegaart genießen kann, ohne Gesundheitsschäden davon zu tragen.


Was bringt mir das rohe Fleisch? Und wieviele Menschen sterben denn in Europa täglich an Salmonellen im Geflügel? 
Jeder vernünftige Mensch kocht, brät oder gart sein Fleisch, welchen Vorteil hat man dadurch dass man es roh essen könnte? 
Und das Standards dann kaum noch erhöht werden können siehst du auch positiv? Ich persönlich überhaupt nicht. 



> 3. "Schiedsgerichte":
> Die gibt es jetzt schon. Nicht gewusst? Na dann kann der Aufreger darüber ja nicht so wild sein. Das sind zudem keine geheimen Gerichte, bei denen Firmenvertreter sich gegenseitig Geld zuschachern. Dort hin werden Jursiten berufen, welche von den Regierungen abbestellt werden. Und der Vorteil von diesen Institutionen ist, dass man im Ernstfall keine 20 Jahre durch alle Instanzen in allen Länder klagen muss. Versuch doch jetzt einmal eine US-Firma auf normalem juristischen Weg zu verklagen. Jeder vernünftige deutsche Anwalt würde dir davon abraten und dich zu einem Schiedsgericht schicken, damit du noch zu Lebzeiten deine Entschädigung bekommst.
> Zudem sind angeglichene Standards garnicht mal verkehrt. Oder heult hier noch jemand rum, weil die DIN der Euro-Norm wich? Man kann heute einen PC oder PKW in den Niederlanden kaufen und sicher sein, dass Zubehörteile aus einem deutschen Geschäft problemlos passen werden. Und wer Chlorhuhn nicht mag, muss es nicht kaufen.
> DIESE genannten Pnkte sind nun wirklich die kleinsten Aufreger an der ganzen Sache. Es sind aber die, die ständig für populistische Zwecke duch die Boulewardpresse getrieben werden. Dabei werden gerne wichtige Fakten unterschlagen, weil dann der Aufreger nicht so groß wäre. Man muss ja Klicks oder Verkäufe ankurbeln. Schade nur, dass so viele auf den Zug aufsprigen, ohne vorher sich wirklich etwas genauer mit dem Them zu befassen.


Was sind denn für dich die größeren Aufreger? oder gibt es keine? 
Wenn eine Privatperson eine Firma verklagt ist es etwas anderes als wenn eine Firma einen Staat verklagt, weil jener den Umsatz einschränken könnte oder hemmen würde. 

TTIP: "Noch nie hat ein Freihandelsabkommen zu sinkenden Standards gefÃ¼hrt" | EurActiv.de
Schöner Pro-TTIP-Text, kein Wort zu den Schiedsgerichten, nur positiv und schwärmend wird da geschrieben. Um nichts besser als die Boulevardpresse, nur eben aus der anderen Perspektive. Und genau sowas erweckt berechtigterweise Misstrauen. 

Verhandler: TTIP "bringt Nutzen" und senkt Standards nicht â€¢ NEWS.AT
Wenn ich sowas schon lese: 


> Der deutsche Vizekanzler warnte die Verhandlungsführer aber zugleich, durch Geheimniskrämerei das Abkommen zu gefährden. "In Demokratien darf es keine Geheimverhandlungen geben." Einen von Kritikern geforderten Abbruch der Gespräche lehnte Gabriel ab. Ängste, dass Standards gesenkt würden, seien unbegründet, bekräftigte er.


Hmmm, wieso ist über den Inhalt dann so wenig bekannt? Ob jetzt irgendwelche Herren in einem dunklen Raum geheim verhandeln und keiner weiß davon oder ob irgendwelche Herren in einem hellen Raum verhandeln, während der Inhalt der Verhandlungen unbekannt ist, ist mir egal, beides ist abzulehnen. 
Und solche Aussagen wie "Ängste sind unbegründet" bauen auch keine Ängste ab, das müsste er eigentlich wissen. 
Gabriel hat doch bei CETA auch schon nachgegeben obwohl er zuerst völlig dagegen war.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Wir müssen mal alle abwarten ob TTIP bzw CETA usw einfach nicht auch noch durch die nationalen Paralmente muss, ist dies der Fall dann sind die Abkommen so oder so "TOT".
Weiters ist die Frage ob die SPD ihr Wort hält 





> Ohne “No-Spy-Abkommen” kein TTIP


, nach jetzigen stand wird es kein no-spy abkommen geben 
Laut der logik von der SPD heißt es dann, kein TTIP  nur ich kann es jetzt schon sagen sie werden "umfallen" 
Quelle:Kein ?No-Spy-Abkommen?: TTIP ist tot ? wenn die SPD die eigenen ?roten Linien? ernstnimmt*|*NachDenkSeiten ? Die kritische Website


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und Parlamente können beeinflusst werden, Stichwort Lobbying. Funktioniert schon ziemlich gut im EU-Parlament, wieso nicht auch bei nationalen Parlamenten in dieser Hinsicht?



Ist ja schon bekannt, das auf jeden Bundestagsabgeordneten *3* Lobbyisten kommen.Sind also bei 580 Abgeordneten über 1700 Lobby-Arbeiter.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal alle abwarten ob TTIP bzw CETA usw einfach nicht auch noch durch die nationalen Paralmente muss, ist dies der Fall dann sind die Abkommen so oder so "TOT".
> Weiters ist die Frage ob die SPD ihr Wort hält , nach jetzigen stand wird es kein no-spy abkommen geben
> Laut der logik von der SPD heißt es dann, kein TTIP  nur ich kann es jetzt schon sagen sie werden "umfallen"
> Quelle:Kein ?No-Spy-Abkommen?: TTIP ist tot ? wenn die SPD die eigenen ?roten Linien? ernstnimmt*|*NachDenkSeiten ? Die kritische Website



Ist ja schon bekannt, das NoSpy niemals zur Debatte stand. Da hat Merkel ja nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen die Unwahrheit gesagt. 
Der SPD-Vorsitzende Gabriel scheint ja als Wirtschaftsminister sehr von TTIP überzeugt zu sein. Und wie man bei der Vorratsspeicherung gesehen hat, ändern andere SPD-Minister ja schnell mal ihre Meinung um 180°, wenn der Vorsitzende es will.


----------



## Amon (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ergänzung zu TTIP verbietet OpenSource in öffentlichen Aufträgen und lässt Firmen Nutzerdaten weltweit speichern.*

Diese Bundesregierung macht genau das gleiche wie jede Bundesregierung vor ihr. Weisungen der USA entgegen nehmen und ausführen.


----------

